

'Pac-Man' in Saturn moon Tethys is a repeat performance - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20510109

======
stephengillie
_A report in Icarus suggests the effect is due to high-energy electrons
bombarding the sides of the moons that face their direction of orbital
travel._

It's so cool to see macroeffects of subatomic particles.

